# Anthony Sylvestre - Quand Je Me Repose (for soprano & orchestra)



## Pianistikboy

Hello, do you know the piece 'Quand Je Me Repose' performed by Japanese soprano Hitomi Utamura? The music is written for soprano solo and full orchestra with French lyrics.


----------



## Rogerx

Pianistikboy said:


> Hello, do you know the piece 'Quand Je Me Repose' performed by Japanese soprano Hitomi Utamura? The music is written for soprano solo and full orchestra with French lyrics.


Now we do, is this religious?


----------



## Pianistikboy

Rogerx said:


> Now we do, is this religious?


Oh yes, it absolutely is. I've made an English literal translation of the French lyrics in the video itself.


----------



## Dimace

Pianistikboy said:


> Hello, do you know the piece 'Quand Je Me Repose' performed by Japanese soprano Hitomi Utamura? The music is written for soprano solo and full orchestra with French lyrics.


Excellent! Everything TOP. The piece, the singer, the subtitles, the sound quality. Thanks for the video.


----------



## Rogerx

Pianistikboy said:


> Oh yes, it absolutely is. I've made an English literal translation of the French lyrics in the video itself.


Good voice, the only thing distracting me: people either made a tape without face ( nice enough) but the background is a bit messy


----------



## Pianistikboy

Dimace said:


> Excellent! Everything TOP. The piece, the singer, the subtitles, the sound quality. Thanks for the video.


Thank you so much Dimace, thank you so much for your very kind words. That's really great that you find it excellent. Yes, I've given my best to make this music and video as nice as possible for the listener.



Rogerx said:


> Good voice, the only thing distracting me: people either made a tape without face ( nice enough) but the background is a bit messy


Thank you Rogerx, I'm not sure what to tell you or to have understood all you said because my English is not so good. 
I had the chance to have my music recorded and to hear it with the French lyrics, so that's already a great thing for me.  
Yes, Hitomi has a great voice.


----------

